# Who Is Heading Up The P N W Fall Rally 2010 ?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

working on 2010 Camping schedule so Rick can turn in his time off!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

At Champoeg?

Think Jodi is the standard owner for that Rally.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So what are the ideas for where and when? We are really interested but as always, our schedule gets pretty hectic so the sooner we know, the better. Is there any chance of getting sites with sewer hookups? I really like to give the black tank a heavy duty cleaning before packing up the TT for the winter.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> At Champoeg?
> 
> Think Jodi is the standard owner for that Rally.


that's what I thunked!







but of course didn't want to assume.

Rick is having to put in his dates off on Wednesday. He has senior pick but there are variables affecting things in 2010 cuz he is going to a new shift that has some military guys on it so things could change, BUT he has to get it put in for.

Does Jodi have dates picked?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So kind of you to volunteer, Tawnya!









For what it's worth (Not much, I'm tellin' ya!), No-Go dates for us at this time are: 3/14, 4/11, 5/2, 6/5, 6/27, 7/18, 8/15, 8/29 (Subject to change), 9/26 and 10/10. I know those are not all in the Fall, but that's what I know about 2010 at this time for the PDX_Clan.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> So kind of you to volunteer, Tawnya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes Batman...you have the summer planned already? WOW!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So kind of you to volunteer, Tawnya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes Batman...you have the summer planned already? WOW!!!
[/quote]

Of course we do. Don't you? I'm still working on June and July but here is what we have so far. It's pretty packed this year. Got to be the first to request the time off at work you know.

Great Wolf Grand Mound - not camping but still planned
Cape Disappointment State Park - Our annual OSU marching band buddies get together
Cape Lookout State Park
Lake Wenatchee State Park
Lincoln Rock State Park - Out in the middle of nowhere to watch the Perseid meteor shower


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> 7/28 - 7/31 Cape Disappointment State Park


Sweet you won't mind if I show up and play the UO Fight song right


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Holy Smokes Batman...you have the summer planned already? WOW!!!


Hold on to your tights Robin, it's not what you think.
Those are my DS's race dates for the year. We have not even discussed camping plans yet!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> 7/28 - 7/31 Cape Disappointment State Park


Sweet you won't mind if I show up and play the UO Fight song right








[/quote]

there were Oregon Ducks in the crowd on the Today show today, couldn't miss that Green And Yellow


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We will have just returned from the land cruise (actually planning on returning for the Labor Day family camp out) but am more than happy to kind of guide/lead the Champoeg get together. We cannot make reservations until we are nine months out but I was thinking either the first or second week in October. What does evereyone else think, and then I will make the decision. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rick has to be in Vancouver Oct 1 and 2. He could commute!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> We will have just returned from the land cruise (actually planning on returning for the Labor Day family camp out) but am more than happy to kind of guide/lead the Champoeg get together. We cannot make reservations until we are nine months out but I was thinking either the first or second week in October. What does evereyone else think, and then I will make the decision. j


Either of those weekends are fine with us Jodi.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

2nd weekend of October works best for us! We sure had a great time last time.


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Doxie,
We are booked for the rally in Washington in Feb but can't make it. If you know someone that might want to buy it from us I would be willing to do so.If not I am going to cancel it,just have them e-mail me at [email protected] and I will work with them. Thanks



Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> working on 2010 Camping schedule so Rick can turn in his time off!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

greenfamily said:


> working on 2010 Camping schedule so Rick can turn in his time off!


[/quote]

you mean the Presidents Day one! yes! yes!yes! I want it! 509-947-9917 tell me what to do ! Yahoo! I want it! I want it! Please call me or send your number, I will call you! I am so excited! THANK YOU!


----------

